
Why is it so hard to find a front end developer? - illyism
http://illyism.com/journal/front-end-developer
======
acconrad
It's hard to find a _good_ front-end developer. Easy to learn (hence all of
the code camps focusing on HTML/CSS/JS), but difficult to master.

~~~
illyism
That's actually what I meant. I edited my title.

But yes. And I kept this article non-technical. But the frameworks that exist
are overwhelming sometimes; there's QUnit, Jasmine, Mocha, Chai, Gulp, Grunt,
Webpack, Less, Sass, Stylus, CoffeeScript, Babel, Typescript.

These do mostly similar things but each company you work for uses something
else and has their own writing styles, architecture and whatnot.

Difference between a 50th-percentile and 99th-percentile front end developer
is very visible to users and has a direct effect on user adoption / retention.

------
jinushaun
Personal perspective: it's damn hard, tedious, a lot of work, but less
respected and well paid than back-end development.

